# Sticky  Rat variations, markings, and colors



## littlematchstick

*Which Rat Is That?*


*Markings:*

*Self*
The coat is all the one colour, with no white markings on the belly, feet or tail. The belly may appear lighter (due to the absence of guard hairs) but it will not have any white markings.

*Irish Berkshire*
A solid coloured rat with a white triangle on the chest, and white front feet.

*Berkshire*








A solid coloured rat with a white belly, and usually with white feet and white tail tip. The belly marking is supposed to be wide and evenly edged, but they're usually irregular shapes.

*Varieberk (Variegated Berkshire)*








Similar to berkshire, but the white markings are very irregular and may come up the sides of the rat.

*Cardigan*
Similar to berkshire, but the white markings cover the entire belly and extend down each leg.

*Hooded*















Colour on the head and shoulders, with a stripe down the back. The rest of the coat is white. They often have imperfect stripes (splotches and blow-outs) and belly spots.

*Bareback*
Colour on the head and shoulders only. Similar to the hooded, but without the stripe down the back.

*Blazed*
White marking on the face from the nose to the forehead.

*Downunder hooded*
A hooded rat that has a coloured stripe on the belly.

*Downunder berkshire*
A berkshire that has a coloured stripe on the belly. This stripe covers the middle of the belly, so that you only see the edges of the white berkshire marking.


*Colors:*

*Agouti*








A ticked coat appearing generally brownish grey with black guard hairs, with a lighter grey belly. Black eyes. Agouti is the colour most seen on wild rats. They can become rusted to brown and yellowish tones with age.

*Cinnamon*
A ticked coat appearing generally russet brown with dark guard hairs, and a lighter cream belly. Black eyes.

*Argente*
A ticked coat with a distinct orange hue and a lighter cream undercoat and belly. Ruby eyes. Can be confused with cinnamon (the colours of both vary widely), but argente can be confirmed by the ruby eyes and lack of dark guard hairs.

*Topaz (UK) / Fawn (US)*
A ticked coat in a rich orange to ginger colour with a distinctive slate grey undercoat. Ruby eyes. Can be confused with argente as they can appear identical in colour, but topaz has a slate grey undercoat while argente has a creamy white undercoat.

*Silverfawn*
A pale apricot coloured coat that is evenly ticked with silver guard hairs. Pink eyes.

*Mink*
A silvery brown coat, which can vary from a grey-blue to a warmer brown-grey. Black eyes. Often silvered.

*Dove*
A pale silvery coat. Can vary widely from pale brownish grey to pale blue tones. Ruby eyes. Often mistaken for mink, but generally paler and can be identified as dove by the ruby eyes.

*Champagne*
A warm creamy off-white to pinkish-grey coat. Pink eyes.

*White*
A pure white coat with pink eyes. Usually referred to as a PEW or Pink-Eyed White.

*Black*
A dark glossy coat, often more chocolatey than black. Usually silvered. Black eyes. Tends to rust in places to reddish brown tones.

*Blue*
A slate grey-blue to pale grey-blue in colour. Black eyes. Sometimes confused with mink, but blue is distinctly grey-blue, while mink tends to be a warmer brown. Blue agouti is a similar colour, but with a ticked fur.

*
Varieties:*

*STANDARD*
With short, smooth, glossy hair.

*REX*
With curly hair and curly whiskers.

*DOUBLE REX*
Almost entirely hairless, some "peach fuzz".

*TAILLESS*
Complete absence of a tail.

*HAIRLESS*
Complete absence of hair.

*SATIN *
Thinner, longer coat, with a lustrous sheen.

*VELVETEEN*








Wavy coat, softly curled/wavy whiskers.

*DUMBO*
Larger, rounder ears set on the side of the head.

*Links With Pictures and Info:*

http://www.dapper.com.au/whatrat.htm

http://www.dreameyce.com/eagleseye/rattery/ratinfo/rat_colors.htm

http://www.afrma.org/ratselfs.htm

*Information taken from above Links.*
(Originally Written by: Matt--Thanks!!)


*Capped*
Color on the head of the rat, but not the shoulders.

*Masked*
Color covering the eyes.

*Siamese * 
Beige/darker rat that fades to 'points' of color on their nose, feet, and bum.

*Himalayan*
PEW white that develops points of color as they age.

*Roan (AKA Husky)*
Silvery rat with white 'husky' markings, gradually fades to solid white with age.

*Merle*
Mink based color with splotches of darker color.

*Dalmation*








Spotted, usually with a 'collar' behind the ears.

*Odd Eye*
Black and ruby, black and pink, ruby and pink, etc,

*Dwarfs*
dwarfs are genetically small and will only grow to about a quarter of the size of an average rat. it is reported that dwarfs cannot develop cancer as they have no growth hormone. it has also been reported that they are difficult to introduce to normal sized rats that are not used to the smaller variation and may think its a mouse or at any case not another rat nad something that should be eaten. some cases have ended in the dwarf being killed. extreme caution should be used when introducing adult normal sized rats to dwarfs. (Originally added by: Twitch--Thanks!)

*BLUE POINT SIAMESE* 
Body color to be ivory (the darker the better) with warm blue caste gradually and evenly shadded over the saddle and hidnqarters towards teh belly, being the darkest at the base of the tail. The points, 9nose, ears, feet, tail, and tail-root) to be a medium slate blue. They should not have a definite or distict line of demarcation but rather a toning or merging wtih the remainder of the coat. There should be no white hairs, bloches, streaks, or mealiness of the color. Eyes red, or ruby.

*RUSSIAN BLUE POINT SIAMESE* 
Body color to be ivory with deep grey cast. (the darker the better) gradually and evenly shadded over the saddle and hind quarters towards the belly, being the darkest at the base of the tail. Points to be a dark grey-blue They should not have a definite or distinct line of demarcatio n but a rather a toning or merging with the reainder of the coat. There should be no white hairs, bloches, streaks, or mealiness of the color. Eyes red, or ruby.

*SEAL POINT SIAMESE*
Body color to be a medium beige gradually and evenly shadded over the saddle and hindquarters towards the belly, being the darkest at the base of the tail. Tail color to extend down the length of the tail. Belly to be lgiht beige. Points to be rick dark sepia and to shade evenly into the body color. Eyes red or light ruby.

*MERLE* 
Merle rats may be shown in any recognized color. The unique feature is a patter of dark splash spots and distributed evenly throughout the enter lighter background color as to resemble a merle dog. the plash spots should be numerous and distict. splash spots will be less prominent as a non silvered back ground color eye color correspond with the body color,
(Originally Added by: RoRo--Thanks!)

Sites with pics (Provided by Forensic):
http://www.dreameyce.com/eagleseye/rattery/ratinfo/rat_markings.htm

http://www.afrma.org/fancyrm.htm


----------



## Jaguar

i would love to get photograph examples of these colors going without having to use copyrighted photos... so if any members have good examples of these colors and markings, please either post them here or pm them to me and i will add them. photos must be clear, in good lighting, in focus, and of good quality. if you would like credit for your photo please specify that in your message or post and it will be added in small text beneath the photo. i will be resizing and hosting the photos somewhere safe, but other than that they will not be modified. multiple photos of the same color/marking will be added so don't hesitate to send more than one. thanks!


----------

